

Show HN: Startup Weekend Newcaste Hack Twilio + Insurance - mrkmcknz
http://insurance-app.herokuapp.com/#
Weekend hack for the Newcastle startup weekend!<p>Feedback will be much appreciated guys!!!
======
dancesdrunk
Really neat idea - I can see it working incredibly well for those of us just
looking for a quick estimate when thinking about buying a car.

I really hope you guys take it further, and maybe sneak in the ability to
check motorcycles too? :)

------
helipad
I'm always intrigued by Twilio hacks. I'm always intrigued by APIs that work
in the 'real world' or have physical outputs - i.e. not just web apps talking
to each other.

Are there other examples of APIs like this? (e.g. MOO for printing)

------
franciscoapinto
Lots of: "Message recieved [sic] in wrong format. Please retry"

The topbar is really confusing.

Other than that, good work.

~~~
mrkmcknz
Top bar is only for a product demo at 5pm so everyone can clearly see. :)

Thanks for the great feedback!

The error message is being changed as we speak to be more specific so users
know where they went wrong.

Thanks :)

------
andystephenson
Nice work - cool idea for a Startup weekend project

